# Any guesses?



## thedego (Aug 5, 2008)

Heya Folks,

I just want to put these 2 in front of the community and see if anyone can tell what they are.
They were purchased from a chain store and were indeed in a "mixed tank". Any help will be greatly appreciated.

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/ ... scaled.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/ ... scaled.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/ ... scaled.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/ ... scaled.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/ ... scaled.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The pics are kind of blurry but i would put a guess that the last 3 pics are of a kenyi, M. lombardio.


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Pure blue looks like Metriaclima callainos

Blue with Black stripes i'm leaning towards Metriaclima lombardoi (kenyi) :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Too many bars for a true Kenyi, but there seem to be alot of poor quality ones in the LFS these days...

The solid blue one _might_ be M. callainos, but it looks rather young, and it may be awhile before you can get a solid id on it.


----------



## thedego (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses!

I think you guys are spot on with the M. callainos estimation. I did an image search on the juveniles and found some high res closeups. The one in my tank bears the same spot patterns on the anal fin as the ones in the pictures. However, I am not sure whether or not these spots are exclusive to that species. As far as the other fella goes I guess time will tell.

Thanks again!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Those "spots" are called egg spots, and most Malawi cichlids have them. :wink:


----------

